# Prominent Piano Trios & your favorites of their recordings



## flamencosketches

I have been exploring the piano trio repertoire a good bit lately. While there are far fewer permanent piano trio ensembles than there are, say, string quartets, there are still professional recording and performing ensembles out there that have made a name for themselves. Two, both now defunct, come to mind as rising above the pack: the Beaux Arts Trio & the Florestan Trio. 

For the former, perhaps the most famous piano trio of all time, I was not so impressed upon first listen but they have really grown on me, and I especially enjoy their Brahms and Schubert recordings. They have recorded the complete trios of Haydn and Beethoven as well, a big achievement, but I've not heard any of it. 

As for the Florestan Trio, I was struck right away with their talent and idiomatic playing of Romantic repertoire, especially Schubert & Schumann. They are definitely my favorite trio and I really want to hear more of their recordings.

What piano trios do you like? What are your favorite recordings of them?


----------



## perdido34

From Amazon, I downloaded the Kalichstein-Laredo-Robinson Bach Guild set ("Big KLR Box") for 99 cents (these are mp3 files) and fell in love with the performances. The set contains the complete Beethoven, Brahms, and Shostakovich piano trios. I liked the performances so much that I bought the KLR Beethoven trios on CD. 

For 99 cents, check it out!

The Beaux Arts Trio also did wonderful recordings of the Beethoven and Haydn Trios.


----------



## sbmonty

I have a number of recordings by the Trio Wanderer. Very enjoyable.


----------



## Rogerx

^^^^^^^
I agree I have several but not one bores me ever.


----------



## Manxfeeder

flamencosketches said:


> For the former, perhaps the most famous piano trio of all time, I was not so impressed upon first listen but they have really grown on me, and I especially enjoy their Brahms and Schubert recordings.


When I was young, I had a prejudice against the Beaux Arts Trio. I think it was because of the name; it sounded pretentious. I actually had never heard anything by them until I discovered them about 10 years ago. Now I'm kind of a fanboy. I try to pick up anything by them that comes my way. They have their own sound, so they're not as aggressive in the Beethoven trios as the Istomin-Stern-Rose trio, but it still works.

I haven't bonded with other groups like that, at least yet. But I do like the Trio Wanderer's recording of the Ravel Trio, and I haven't been disappointed yet with the KLR Trio download (though I haven't gotten through all of it).

One group that was fun to see live is the Eroica Trio. Back when they first started, they fronted the Nashville Symphony with Beethoven's Triple Concerto. They each highlight their personality, so the pianist provided elegance while the violinist was fiery. I forget what the cellist was supposed to project; it's hard to be distinctive while sitting down behind something that big.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

The Brahms trios by Julius Katchen, Josef Suk, and Janos Starker on Decca is, methinks, an essential. All three of Brahms’s trios are my three favorites in the genre, followed by Beethoven’s “Archduke,” for which my favorite performance is the Kempff/Szeryng/Fournier from their complete set. I’ve also heard there are some great historical recordings of the Beethoven trios by Cortot/Thibaud/Casals. And then there’s the gorgeous Schubert trios - I have a feeling this one may be tough to find, but there’s a brilliant recording of them I’ve been enjoying on Idagio from the Wiener Schubert Trio. My other favorite in the genre is the Ravel, for which I haven’t found the ideal recording.


----------



## jegreenwood

As I am reading this thread, I am listening to the Beaux Arts Trio play Haydn trios. That 9 disc set is currently on sale at Presto for $23.75. The only recordings I have of that music, but I am satisfied. I also have them for the Mozart, Schubert and Brahms trios. I like them especially for the Brahms. I haven't owned Istomin-Stern-Rose since I bought a 3 LP sampling (one trio each by Brahms, Schubert, Beethoven and Mendelssohn) in the 70's. I miss them. If I had seen that set rereleased on CD, I would have grabbed it in an instant. But I missed the CD box sets, and the price for the FLACs is high.

I have the big Rubinstein box, so I have all of his trio recordings, including those with Heifetz. Haven't spent that much time with them. I also have Kempf-Szeryng-Fournier's Beethoven cycle, a fairly early CD purchase. How does it compare with Beaux Arts? I only have one Florestan disc, but it includes a wonderful recording of the Ravel.

As for KLR, I am ashamed to admit, that although I've heard them live many times, I don't own any of their recordings. I usually don't buy MP3s, but maybe I should make an exception.


----------



## Ekim the Insubordinate

Allegro Con Brio said:


> The Brahms trios by Julius Katchen, Josef Suk, and Janos Starker on Decca is, methinks, an essential. All three of Brahms's trios are my three favorites in the genre, followed by Beethoven's "Archduke," for which my favorite performance is the Kempff/Szeryng/Fournier from their complete set. I've also heard there are some great historical recordings of the Beethoven trios by Cortot/Thibaud/Casals. And then there's the gorgeous Schubert trios - I have a feeling this one may be tough to find, but there's a brilliant recording of them I've been enjoying on Idagio from the Wiener Schubert Trio. My other favorite in the genre is the Ravel, for which I haven't found the ideal recording.


You beat me to the punch. The Suk/Katchen/Starker trio recording of Brahms Piano Trio No. 1 is a whole new level - just sublime. Kempff/Szeryng/Fournier is also great.

An older "dream team" I enjoy as well is Rubinstein/Heifetz/Feuermann (I think the cellist rotated quite a bit). Although I heard that Heifetz didn't make it too pleasant, and always felt the violinist should be named first (while the convention is to name the pianist first).

I would also put a plug in for the Suk Trio - their recording of Dvorak's piano trios is essential. For modern trios, though, I also really enjoy the Smetana trio in that Czech repertoire - both are on the Supraphon label.

Finally, the Kempf (not Kempff) trio is also very good in the Beethoven repertoire - on the BIS label.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

I have and thoroughly enjoy the Beaux Arts Trio performing all of my favorite Haydn Piano Trios.

Katchen, Suk and Starker are my preferred group with the Brahms Trios.

Barenboim, DuPre and Zuckerman are my choice for the Beethoven "Archduke".


----------



## jegreenwood

Brahmsian Colors said:


> I have and thoroughly enjoy the Beaux Arts Trio performing all of my favorite Haydn Piano Trios.
> 
> Katchen, Suk and Starker are my preferred group with the Brahms Trios.
> 
> Barenboim, DuPre and Zuckerman are my choice for the Beethoven "Archduke".


I forgot - I have that cycle in the DuPre box. I'll need to listen to it again.

We've been doing trios in my music analysis class. We've done Mozart K542, Beethoven Archduke, and we're finishing up Schubert B Flat. I suspect we'll either do Brahms Op. 8 or the Ravel next. We've done several other works by Brahms recently, so I suspect Ravel, which will be a different sort of challenge.


----------



## Judith

There is a lovely Brahms Piano Trio (early) opus 8 on an album called "For the Love of Brahms" by
Joshua Bell
Steven Isserlis
Jeremy Denk


----------



## Mandryka

perdido34 said:


> From Amazon, I downloaded the Kalichstein-Laredo-Robinson Bach Guild set ("Big KLR Box") for 99 cents (these are mp3 files) and fell in love with the performances. The set contains the complete Beethoven, Brahms, and Shostakovich piano trios. I liked the performances so much that I bought the KLR Beethoven trios on CD.
> 
> For 99 cents, check it out!
> 
> The Beaux Arts Trio also did wonderful recordings of the Beethoven and Haydn Trios.


You may well enjoy the Ravel trio with Ruth and Jamie Laredo.

From c19 music, the piano trios which I think are the most interesting are the second one by Schubert and the third one by Schumann.


----------



## jegreenwood

No mention of Mendelssohn? I love the D Minor. I have Heifetz, Rubinstein and Piatigorsky and one featuring Julia Fischer.


----------



## Manxfeeder

jegreenwood said:


> No mention of Mendelssohn? I love the D Minor. I have Heifetz, Rubinstein and Piatigorsky and one featuring Julia Fischer.


Julia Fischer? Then I'm there. I love her playing. I'm listening on YouTube.


----------



## flamencosketches

jegreenwood said:


> No mention of Mendelssohn? I love the D Minor. I have Heifetz, Rubinstein and Piatigorsky and one featuring Julia Fischer.


For Mendelssohn I have the Trio Wanderer recording. I wasn't sure if I wanted to bring them up because that is the only recording of theirs I have, but it is a damn good one. As for the trios themselves they are excellent. Some of my favorites.

I have a recording by the Clara Wieck Trio of the piano trios of Clara Wieck-Schumann & Fanny Mendelssohn-Hensel. The Fanny is good but the Clara Schumann trio is really something special, I love it.


----------



## flamencosketches

Mandryka said:


> You may well enjoy the Ravel trio with Ruth and Jamie Laredo.
> 
> From c19 music, the piano trios which I think are the most interesting are the second one by Schubert and the third one by Schumann.


What recordings of those two do you like? The main idea of the thread is to focus on ensembles, in case I didn't make that clear enough.


----------



## Mandryka

flamencosketches said:


> What recordings of those two do you like? .


I don't know, it's not music I listen to much these days. The Schubert is interesting because it was revised and cut by the composer, and it may have been a bad idea. I remember Golub Kaplan Kahn did the uncut version, maybe others.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

I'm glad to see this post. I was actually just searching the interwebs for piano trios...specifically Dvorak as he is the first composer whose trios I am listening through. I can't speak to the larger issue of what trios do what, but limited to Dvorak, I have to say the BAT and Smetana are both excellent. The BAT is very well recorded for its age even when compared to more recent recordings.


----------



## Rogerx

I also like trios mad up for occasion like Renaud Capuçon (violin), Gautier Capuçon (cello), Frank Braley (piano) for Beethoven and Schubert


----------



## Shosty

There remains a whole lot of trios I still have to listen to, but I love these:

Beethoven's Ghost and Archduke trios played by Kempff, Szeryng, Fournier
Cecile Chaminade's Piano Trio Op. 11 played by Trio Parnassus (though that's the only recording I've listened to)
Clara Wieck-Schumann's Piano Trio played by the Beaux Arts Trio
Shostakovich's first trio played by the Florestan Trio and his second played by Argerich, Kremer, Maisky

I've also recently listened to, and enjoyed Faure's trio (Florestan) and Beach's trio (The Ambache).


----------



## Mandryka

Shosty said:


> There remains a whole lot of trios I still have to listen to, but I love these:
> 
> Beethoven's Ghost and Archduke trios played by Kempff, Szeryng, Fournier
> Cecile Chaminade's Piano Trio Op. 11 played by Trio Parnassus (though that's the only recording I've listened to)
> Clara Wieck-Schumann's Piano Trio played by the Beaux Arts Trio
> Shostakovich's first trio played by the Florestan Trio and his second played by Argerich, Kremer, Maisky
> 
> I've also recently listened to, and enjoyed Faure's trio (Florestan) and Beach's trio (The Ambache).


If you like the Shostakovich, I bet you would enjoy the piano trio his pupil Sviridov wrote, it's clearly in the same style as the Shostakovich but IMO more interesting.


----------



## Mandryka

flamencosketches said:


> For Mendelssohn I have the Trio Wanderer recording. I wasn't sure if I wanted to bring them up because that is the only recording of theirs I have, but it is a damn good one. As for the trios themselves they are excellent. Some of my favorites.
> 
> I have a recording by the Clara Wieck Trio of the piano trios of Clara Wieck-Schumann & Fanny Mendelssohn-Hensel. The Fanny is good but the Clara Schumann trio is really something special, I love it.


I'd forgotten about the Mendelssohn trio. There's a really outstanding one by The Borodin Trio.


----------



## Mandryka

Some piano trios I like

Beat Furrer Retour an dich
George Flynn - American Summer
Bend Aloïs Zimmermann - Presences
Michael Finnissy - A propos de Nice 
The Birtwistle piano trio
Wolfgang Rihm, Freude Szenen


----------



## Vahe Sahakian

For me there are too many to list here but there is one favorite that stands among all others and that is Tchaikovsky Trio, many good performances and a few exceptional ones, my all time favorite performance is a CBS recording that was released on vinyl back in 1981, it did not see well and was discontinued quickly, the performance is by Elmar Oliveira/Nathaniel Rosen/Mikaheil Pletnev.

Here is a video of the Trio made some 30 years later featuring Oliveira and two different partners:

https://www.chambermusicsociety.org...-in-a-minor-for-piano-violin-and-cello-op-50/


----------



## Enthusiast

I do enjoy piano trios a lot. There are a couple of HIP Beethoven trio recordings that are very good (but don't necessarily displace the many established recordings - including those by the young Barenboim with Du Pre and Zukerman):

















Then there are the Schubert trios. I have been very happy with the Schiff/Shiokawa/Perenyi recordings which are part of an excellent box set with many other treasures. Schnittke's Piano Trio is also good (I have the Kempf Trio recording) and the Tchaikovsky is a truly lovely work (try the Kempf Trio or - very different - the Argerich/Kremer/Maisky account - both also do excellent Shostakovich 2s).

Haydn wrote many piano trios but to my shame I have not really become closely acquainted with them yet.

PS - I do also second Mandryka's choice of the Birtwistle Trio.


----------



## Shosty

Mandryka said:


> If you like the Shostakovich, I bet you would enjoy the piano trio his pupil Sviridov wrote, it's clearly in the same style as the Shostakovich but IMO more interesting.


I've listened to a couple of his works and they didn't really do anything for me. Will give his trio a go though. Thanks.


----------



## whispering

I have read this thread with interest. I cannot claim any real expertise of classical music, belonging to the that sounds good to me category. I appreciate the difference between performances on modern and period instruments, but beyond that the recording of certain popular pieces over and over by different artists leaves me a little baffled. If they move to far away from what the composer indicated when writing the music, then what is the point and if they very closely follow that why all the “different” recordings. 

That said I to find the Brahms piano trios very interesting. I have heard several recordings but the one I really enjoy is by the Gould Piano Trio. Sometimes I listen to radio 3 and Building a Library. I hear various recordings of a piece of music I like and whilst appreciating the comments made, very often the points seem very nuanced. When listening to a recording of say 30 odd minutes does the repeat of say bar 123 being more measured, delicate, aggressive, etc, really make it worthwhile buying another recording. Okay some recordings are less than great, but I cannot help but think perhaps a lot of this is to generate sales in a pretty over supplied market. We all know the hype eg a fresh interpretation, makes the familiar sound like new, brings great experience to the piece, unique individual interpretation. Am I missing something, getting to cynical in middle age, or do others feel he same way?


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

whispering said:


> I hear various recordings of a piece of music I like and whilst appreciating the comments made, very often the points seem very nuanced. When listening to a recording of say 30 odd minutes does the repeat of say bar 123 being more measured, delicate, aggressive, etc, really make it worthwhile buying another recording. Okay some recordings are less than great, but I cannot help but think perhaps a lot of this is to generate sales in a pretty over supplied market. We all know the hype eg a fresh interpretation, makes the familiar sound like new, brings great experience to the piece, unique individual interpretation. Am I missing something, getting to cynical in middle age, or do others feel he same way?


I think the main issue is one of addiction/OCD/mental illness. At least that's what it is in my case! 

Seriously though, some people like collecting. I can definitely see the appeal, but it's definitely not the only aspect of the hobby...


----------



## whispering

BlackAdderLXX said:


> I think the main issue is one of addiction/OCD/mental illness. At least that's what it is in my case!
> 
> Seriously though, some people like collecting. I can definitely see the appeal, but it's definitely not the only aspect of the hobby...


Thank you for your reply. As you say collecting is no bad thing. I like to read fiction and possess hundreds of books one day I will read. Truth is I will when retired and free from a caring role. I guess being logical although the stories are "all different" the type (crime) is the same so how different will they ultimately prove to be? Find out when I am 80 and hopefully read them all.


----------



## Enthusiast

whispering said:


> I appreciate the difference between performances on modern and period instruments, but beyond that the recording of certain popular pieces over and over by different artists leaves me a little baffled. If they move to far away from what the composer indicated when writing the music, then what is the point and if they very closely follow that why all the "different" recordings.


I certainly do not think that taking an interest in the ways that different artists (and at different times) play works is a mental illness! If you can't hear much difference of any importance between two different accounts then clearly you do not need both. And even if you do hear a difference if there is one you prefer then stick with that one.

I used to go that way as I was getting to know the works that were at the heart of my collection. But a time came when I started hearing that some works (not all) are open to convincingly different interpretations. It is almost as if they are different works. This isn't about preference: you need to accept that there is no single "right way" with such works. So for many works - I think particularly those of Beethoven, Brahms and Mahler - I find that there are many accounts that I like equally but that show the works in very different lights. There are often new things to learn about and hear in many great pieces. This isn't just down to some details being hidden in some and to the fore in others. It is also a matter of the overall "flavour" of the music and how the various interpretive decisions made fit together to tell you "what the work is about". There are so many ways that performances can differ and yet be true to the score.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Speaking of Piano Trio performers, I'm not sure they have made any recordings, but I have been really impressed by live performances by Trio Apaches. 

Favourite Piano Trio works? Oh, the usual: Shost 1 and 2, Ravel, Beach, SVR Trios Elegiaques....


----------



## flamencosketches

Pat Fairlea said:


> Speaking of Piano Trio performers, I'm not sure they have made any recordings, but I have been really impressed by live performances by Trio Apaches.
> 
> Favourite Piano Trio works? Oh, the usual: Shost 1 and 2, Ravel, Beach, SVR Trios Elegiaques....


This thread is about performers. Do you have favorite recordings of the works you mentioned?


----------



## Pat Fairlea

flamencosketches said:


> This thread is about performers. Do you have favorite recordings of the works you mentioned?


For the two Rachmaninoff trios, the Borodin Trio on Chandos 8341 are excellent. 
Shostakovich 2 is hard to choose. The Rosamunde Trio (ALC1005) give a lively reading, much helped by Martino Tirimo's nifty handling of the piano part. On the same disc, they give a fine performance of Tchaikovsky's rather neglected Trio Op.50. For intense Shostakovich, try Ashkenazy, Visontay and Lidstrom on Decca Classics.
For the Ravel, I would probably go with Trio Zingara (Collins Classics 10402).


----------



## flamencosketches

Pat Fairlea said:


> For the two Rachmaninoff trios, the Borodin Trio on Chandos 8341 are excellent.
> Shostakovich 2 is hard to choose. The Rosamunde Trio (ALC1005) give a lively reading, much helped by Martino Tirimo's nifty handling of the piano part. On the same disc, they give a fine performance of Tchaikovsky's rather neglected Trio Op.50. For intense Shostakovich, try Ashkenazy, Visontay and Lidstrom on Decca Classics.
> For the Ravel, I would probably go with Trio Zingara (Collins Classics 10402).


Very interesting. I've heard none of these recordings so I'll have to check them out. I'm looking to add the Rachmaninov trios to my library, I see the Beaux Arts have recorded them, but I'm not sure whether their style is suitable for the music. I do love the Borodin Trio recording of the Shostakovich Piano Trio No.2 & Piano Quintet on Chandos. Another good recording of the DSCH trio is Martha Argerich, Gidon Kremer & Mischa Maisky.


----------



## Scriamedtmaninov

I've collected most of the recordings of the Trio Fontenay (from Hamburg, Germany) and I love the unabashed and sometimes reckless romantic abandon with which they play. Their performance of Rachmaninov's Trio Elegiaque No. 2 (coupled with Mendelssohn No. 1) for the Denon label is a favorite of mine. They also recorded some excellent Schumann trios for Teldec, as well as a wonderful disc of the Ravel/Debussy/Faure trios. For these three French trios, I also highly recommend the recording made by Kantorow, Rouvier, and Mueller. Some other piano trio ensembles I've enjoyed lately include the Abegg Trio (best Mozart trios I've heard to date), the Trio Parnassus, the Trio Opus 8, and the Trio Jean Paul.


----------

